# Short arm cock up splint



## nabernhardt (Aug 15, 2011)

if ER doc placed a short arm cock up splint on a patient for distal radius and ulna fxs.  Can I use cpt Code 29125?


----------



## JulesofColorado (Aug 15, 2011)

That is the code I would use.


----------

